# Will the future resemble the Book of Revelations?



## Dom Cruise (Nov 11, 2019)

Alright, I'm going to get pretty weird on you guys, but I feel like there's something that needs to be said.

Is the future going to resemble the Book of Revelations from the Bible? Putting aside the argument over whether anything in the Bible is literally real or not, what haunts me is how it nevertheless so perfectly seems to be a metaphor for the human condition, just think of the whole idea of Angels and Demons, God and Satan, so perfectly representing the good and evil sides of mankind, think of that metaphor of an "Angel and Devil" on your shoulder when you're faced with a moral decision.

And similarly when I look at the Book of Revelations I see a road map for what may very be the future.

Basically my idea is this, what if the Antichrist is not a man or at least not just a man, but a system, it's the globalist, New World Order and the systems of absolute control they are trying to build, it's social media, it's the NSA, it's rfid chips, it's the SJW culture of there is only _one _way to think on every issue.

When I look at SJWs I see people who would absolutely shove people's heads into guillotines, I see people who would absolutely get on their knees and worship some figure/image if Twitter told them to, I see what life might be like under the Antichrist system.

And as this system grows and gains more and more control, Christians around the world may be the number 1 group fighting against it.

Whether you're a Christian or believe in God or not, I'd like to entertain the idea that a scenario that would weirdly resemble Revelations is a very real possibility, what if the NWO is real? And what if they really do try to take over the world and take away everyone's free will? Would that not lead to some large scale conflict?

There was a time in which I would have thought this was all crazy, I used to think conspiracy theory type stuff was crazy, but the more time goes on, the less crazy it all seems.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 11, 2019)

Sure, if you do a metric fuckton of shrooms.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 11, 2019)

Meh I'm still of the belief SJWs will go the way of hippies in a decade or two.

Then 50 years from now they'll be an even dumber social movement that'll make them seem quaint.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 11, 2019)

OP is a christfag pic rel



no one cares about your r.etarded desert cult.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

5/10 at best for using the plural "Revelations" instead of the definitive "Revelation," i.e. "Apocalypse of [i.e. ἀποκάλυψις, unveiling of revelations by]" St. John", which makes me curious if the author has actually read the thing other than by pop-cultural osmosis.

The answer is yes though, sort of. The thing is imagistic in the extreme. There are two major adversaries, the commercialistic and idolatrous harlot and the imperialistic and pseudo-religious beast. Both Jewish and Roman elements seem to be present in both although in greater Biblical context the former is more Jewish and the latter more Gentile.

The histories of both are intertwined, as are the events of A.D. 70, the fall of the Roman empire, and some possible future. Literal interpretation is the realm of the incurably autistic and insufferably Protestant. What it does do vividly, however, is underscore some timeless spiritual realities about church, state, true and false spirituality, the exaltedness of Christ, the wickedness of the devil, and the ultimate triumph of God despite the very best efforts of many putative believers.

Both adversaries obviously have been problems since early days and still are, and some of the promised successes depicted inside have  yet to pass while others have obvious spiritual fulfillment. That's why I lean towards a partial-preterist exegesis.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 11, 2019)

No, cuz the bible isn't real


----------



## nagant 1895 (Nov 11, 2019)

Jesus answered, “See to it that no one deceives you. For many will come in my name, claiming "i am the Christ.
and will deceive many. You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. These things must happen, but the end is still to come."

Yes there will be many who play the role of the false prophet and of course there will be a system that supports them and at the same time suppresses information to the extent that you hear of war only in whisper. 
The thing that bothers me still about Christianity is it goes out so miserably. "lol sorry guys the last generation has to live through the closest thing to hell I could think of. Mad? Pray about it and you'll see that this is for the best." At least at ragnarok you get one last grasp at glory. We Christians just have to shrug and pray it doesn't happen in our lifetimes.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 11, 2019)

If it’s in the Bible, it’s real.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 11, 2019)

>All of the Events of the Book of Revelations already happened in the Late Roman Empire [and were contemporary events to John of Patmos]


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 11, 2019)

Those people in Israel who called Trump 'the King of Israel' are going to be pretty pissed off if by doing so they've accidentally fulfilled prophesy and brought on the apocalypse.









						Donald J. Trump on Twitter
					

“....like he’s the King of Israel. They love him like he is the second coming of God...But American Jews don’t know him or like him. They don’t even know what they’re doing or saying anymore. It makes no sense! But that’s OK, if he keeps doing what he’s doing, he’s good for.....”




					twitter.com
				




If you see a pale rider on a pale horse, best run it over with your car, like our Lord and Savior Terry Davis used to do with glow in the dark types.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm actually kind of with @Dom Cruise on this one for the most part.

While I still think that SJW's will inevitably die out like the hippies and Moral Majority before them (and eventually end up surpassed by something worse like @CheezzyMach said) there are a lot of disturbing parallels between Current Year and the Book of Revelation with the expanded surveillance state, the push for a cashless society, the extreme contempt for anything remotely seen as Christian, and the masses bowing in reverence towards whatever image the False Prophet (social media) and the Beast (global corporations) tell them to follow.

Hell, we've gotten to the point where the modern Left are intentionally acting like villains in a Chick Tract, especially the Greta Thunberg/Extinction Rebellion types.

It's probably going to die out within the next decade, but I could definitely see how someone could believe we're heading towards the End Times in Current Year.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 11, 2019)

Basically, yeah.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Nov 11, 2019)

Most Christian Prophecies were events that unfolded within a century or two. Revelation is unique admittedly. Eschatology is funny, and its more valuable to approach it with the idea that God exists in all time all at once and that, as a Christian so too are you (or at least occasionally participating in it).


----------



## AGreatDipAtAFairPrice (Nov 11, 2019)

The future? The present already does.


----------



## UnclePhil (Nov 11, 2019)

I try to be optimistic and say the human race learns from its worst mistakes. We've had a few thousand years to see what patterns lead to the worst atrocities. We also have millennia old myths and oral traditions that teach basic truths: absolute power corrupts, the abyss gazes back, that sort of thing.

The problem, of course, is that we tend to forget the lessons of history after a while, and it repeats itself. We also ignore what mythology teaches us because of edgelording and lol stupid people believing in gods!

So what happens is the world breaks down, we build a better one, and then we fuck it up in some other way. We tear it apart, we build a better one, we fuck that one up. What I hope is that eventually we will have learned all the ways we can fuck it up, and thus the world stays balanced from thereon.

Now, Revelation and SJWs. I recall from my young Christian days the Bible mentioning a world covered end to end with wanton sin and depravity right before the Last Days. That certainly seems to be the case with these non-binary chopped up genital salad mix degenerates. If you feel it, you are it! If it has a hole, fuck it; everything is a social construct! Yeah, but the thing is Social Justice is on shaky ground. We already see people being alienated by the world the craziest are trying to build. A lot of them are going to grow up with a lot of regrets: that they were complete assholes to people who weren't bothering them, or they are sterile/internally damaged because of the hormone pills. If they are able to have children, fingers crossed, they will try to teach them a better way.

Unfortunately, again, some of those '60s Free Love hippie commies didn't learn shit or face any consequences. They became college professors.


----------



## Mitt Doggy Dogg (Nov 11, 2019)

I hope so as being a white straight male, with right wing political beliefs I should magically be raptured, but the rest of you guys can use my pool during the rapture


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 11, 2019)

Mitt Doggy Dogg said:


> I hope so as being a white straight male, with right wing political beliefs I should magically be raptured, but the rest of you guys can use my pool during the rapture



Rapture's not in the Book of Revelation. 

It's heavily debated on whether or not it's Biblical at all and only Evangelical Protestants seriously consider it (even there, it's a controversial topic) but the passages that are cited whenever the Rapture is discussed are in Thessalonians.

Bible sperging aside, I don't think we're living in the End Times and I'm sure this will eventually cycle out of the culture. 

At the same time, the latter half of the 2010's is probably the closest that humanity's ever gotten to the conditions described in the Book of Revelation...or Brave New World, for that matter.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 11, 2019)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


>


Galaxy brains in this emoji, a guy who speaks with a talking cartoon horse from a kids' show thinks he's clever and "enlightened".


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Nov 11, 2019)

Revelation.
Meaning apocalypse, or unveiling or revealing.

The name of the book is not Revelations.
Is is Revelation.
It is full of allusion to the Ot prophets and the Torah. The book wasn't meant for us, but for Christian believers at the time. Honestly, most Christians haven't studied OT enough to start to understand the imagery used

Revelation is not about the future, but about Christian persecution under Rome.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> Anyone can 'translate' Yeshua's Book ( the New Testament ) any way they so choose.
> .
> .
> .
> One preacher, I remember hearing, was making an argument that "locust" where where a metaphor for helicopters ...


I Pet i, 20. This is why exegesis that occurs outside of an organized and historically contiguous church will invariably lead to heresy. There's a good reason why this is incorrectly translated in the Evangelical NIV; their whole system, not to say source of income, rather falls apart if this is understood, especially given that the Bible doesn't define what the Bible actually consists of, which in and of itself requires a Church to provide a canon (why _shouldn't _they revere the Book of Jubilees or Enoch, except for the heritage of Church history? Where was the church before 1500? Why replace one pope with 30,000?)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Let's look at past evidence.

There was an earthwide disaster like a flood that rescued full blood humanity from dying out.

It's pretty simple to say those creatures that tried to subjugate and annihilate the human kind of the fisrt age would try again.

Revelation. Apocalypse. It is the revealing of these creatures plans to subjugate humanity again.
This means:
Aliens are real and sinister creatures. Possibly demons and evil spirits.
Jesus Christ knew and felt the need to use His powers to tell us.

The first age people only survived by eight. This population are idiots at best.

Its grim.

Jesus Himself speaks plainly to his friends in Matthew 24 and 25. There is no need for divination on plain spoken language.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 11, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm actually kind of with @Dom Cruise on this one for the most part.
> 
> While I still think that SJW's will inevitably die out like the hippies and Moral Majority before them (and eventually end up surpassed by something worse like @CheezzyMach said) there are a lot of disturbing parallels between Current Year and the Book of Revelation with the expanded surveillance state, the push for a cashless society, the extreme contempt for anything remotely seen as Christian, and the masses bowing in reverence towards whatever image the False Prophet and the Antichrist tell them to follow.
> 
> ...



What I find disturbing is how SJWs have no concept of forgiveness, what could be more "Antichrist" than that considering Christ was all about forgiveness?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Social justice warriors build their premise on fighting  repetitive social institutions put in place to abuse people.
If you agree to continually abuse people and hate being outed about it....I doubt you are sorry for your actions and want to be forgiven.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 11, 2019)

That's a possibility. We could currently be in the end times. However it's also possible that it will start a year from now, or 10 years, 100, 1000, and so on and so forth you get the idea. I've learned it's best not to fret over when it will happen. The end times will occur when they occur and there's nothing I can do to prevent it. The best I can do is live my life while doing my best to follow the lord's teachings.



Dom Cruise said:


> What I find disturbing is how SJWs have no concept of forgiveness, what could be more "Antichrist" than that considering Christ was all about forgiveness?



Here's my take on the anti christ: It's not a person or even a system: it's an idea. The beasts described in revalation are just the final incarnations of that idea. The SJWs could be that final form but it's also possible that it could simply be another cycle.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 11, 2019)

I hope so since only 144,000 Jews aren't gonna get the oven according to Revelations 7.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 11, 2019)

The world can never end, the first flame is still kindled.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes it will happen WW3 is coming and hopefully you will own a revolver of some kind.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

Luther also attempted to remove James* (for obvious reasons; he called it "ein recht strohiger Epistel mit keine evangelische Art," BTW, not really the way one had ought to speak of Scripture) Why? Because it is quite inconvenient for Lutheranism (or rather, Luther's deviant readings of Paul and Augustine), as are parts of the Deuterocanon (prayers for the dead in Maccabees, for instance.) This should really tell you all that you need to know. Your insistence on using the Hb. form of Our Lord's name is also rather troubling and indicative of a spirit of feeling awfully special about yourself wholly outside of historicity. Why do we call him "Jesus", an anglicization of a Latinization of a Hellinization of the Hebrew name? Because so is the history of how the Gospel came to us; in a way that's actually kind of a beautiful historical continuity contained in the simple fact of the name, whereas the ahistoricity of reinserting the Hebrew name into translations of Greek texts is symptomatic of an ahistorical hermenuetic of "Jesus and me, alone" and "my interpretation of Scripture," which is unbelievably poisonous. Disconnect from history and Church is disconnect from Christ, period.

*and Apocalypse, for that matter, since we're on the subject. Also Ep. to the Hebrews.

BTW _Cathy Don't Go (to the Supermarket) _is a pretty nice pop arrangement (which also was produced in Spanish and Japanese) but is a product of The Family International (cf. "flirty fishing/God's whores", dedicated and prolific child-raping, etc.) Shared personell with the band Girls and Fleetwood Mac who left the music industry in favor of joining the cult.

PPS The Rapture is treble-autistic and unbiblical and an extremely dangerous heresy because it leads to complacency among believers; [hyper]dispensationalism (which is necessitated by it) is also an ahistorical and unchristian joke (ask me about how Zionist Jews funded the Scofield study Bible; the commentary of which was written by a dissolute lawyer with no theological training.)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> Yeshua said a lot of things, yet left it up to us simple mortals to "intemperate" the holy scriptures . If it is as simple as following the teachings of * JUST * Yeshua, as written, most of the book is irrelevant than can can be purged .
> Heck, *Martin Luther removed 7 books from the Bible* after he founded the protestant christians --- let's remove more !!!



Hence sending the Holy Spirit. 

Trust in the Lord with all the heart and lean not into thy own understanding.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> .... AKA "*trust your feelings*"
> Do I really have to post the videos of the pastor who convinced his congregation to eat grass to get closer to god ?




Pastors who convince people to eat he's a or handle snakes parents true Christians.

That's a lack true understanding of God and His words and meaning. The Holy Spirit doesn't do stupid shit.

Correction
Pastors who teach people to eat grass or handle snakes aren't true Christians.

They're like Tony Robbins and fags like him.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 11, 2019)

Theologians (like Emmanuel Swedenborg  -- 1688-1772, pronounced like "sve-den-bor-yuh") may claim the book of Revelations is a spiritual allegory for a change into a new spiritual state.

Anyway, even without divine intervention, I too think there could still be something like a one-world government and economy -- maybe even led by a charismatic leader with delusions of godhood. That _may_ be followed by a cataclysm, after which society gets their shit together and somehow manages to make Heaven* on Earth.

*( / depends on how you define heaven)


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Nov 11, 2019)

It's certainly possible. 5-6 years ago I would've made some remark about taking your pills. Now, between current events and crazy shit thats been revealed.... Idk it's probably just another phase of human insanity. But with the level of technology and global connections we've reached it's definitely more intense


----------



## Arcturus (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm not really religious but I've been thinking about this off and on myself. That what's been happening lately does sound like Revelations. Just the other day I was discussing it with my husband, actually. I was raised Baptist so I still have that uncomfortable feeling in the pit of my stomach thinking on this. I hope it's just another chapter in people doing stupid shit throughout history. But I also fear the worse whether it's Revelations coming to pass or the future moving to a very dark, dystopian place that used to only exist in sci-fi novels.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm personally terrified. I was raised with doomsday Christian parents and lived in constant fear that everything could go to shit in a millisecond, including missing out on the rapture (every time I'd be alone for more than an hour I'd start to get panic attacks). But once I got older I mentally blocked all those memories for the sake of my sanity, and was feeling pretty good otherwise.

But just within the past few days I've been reading too much about how everything _really is _going to shit (just look at the current top stories in Articles and Happenings section) and all that fear and terror has come back and slammed me like a freight train. I want to wave it off and just hope the world will cycle itself back to some semblance of normalcy, but it's almost impossible to now with the mega corps, extreme progressive left and dictatorships hurtling everything to a dystopian hell on earth future at a breakneck pace.

I've never been the suicidal type, but for the first time in my life I'm getting those dark, dark type of thoughts where death feels preferable compared to seeing how much worse things can get...


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Blame Satanists.

They are working together to make it happen.

Guess where their head quarters are



RLS0812 said:


> Yeshua said a lot of things, yet left it up to us simple mortals to "intemperate" the holy scriptures . If it is as simple as following the teachings of * JUST * Yeshua, as written, most of the book is irrelevant than can can be purged .
> Heck, *Martin Luther removed 7 books from the Bible* after he founded the protestant christians --- let's remove more !!!




I have a question.
Are you loyal to YHWH or to the Catholic Church?

The Bible is the Word of God.

God.

Not the Word of the Catholic Church....nor the Baptist Church.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 11, 2019)

The future will likely resemble the original Mad Max.
No natural resources, society slowly and steadily crumbling, everybody getting sick from all the pollution, all the good stuff.
Let's hope we all die before food gets scarce and bands of roaming cannibals will go from city to city like it's modern day Congo.


----------



## I Love Beef (Nov 11, 2019)

Faggot far right milita movements, morality in media groups, and mormons who drug run across the border, among other terrorists and crazies who can't admit their shitty lives are what they are presented with have been trying to not just prepare but invoke shit just so they can go to heaven and feel good about themselves.

If there is evidence of a God, he's doing a great job denying these fuckers both what they want and an easy entry into heaven for their vanity and depravity. 

As for the future, I don't know.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 12, 2019)

I really do think it's just a part of the growing pains of the internet.  Everyone suddenly has an equal voice on an equal playing field, so of course, the crazy hyperbolic bastards that spend every waking minute thrashing about, trying to take control of anything they can ended up with a leg up over anyone who didn't expect them. Humans have never, ever dealt with anything like the internet throughout history, so, everyone just needs to adapt and realize that screeching rétards shouldn't be trusted with any power or leverage. The only reason they have any is because of how all of the big-name websites seem to be either run by them, or terrified of bad exposure, which leads to terrible situations that cripple the site.  Like how Patreon kicks people off of the service for wrongthink, so then Newproject2 showed up, only for that site to lose its payment processor, because Chase (the bank) got cold feet. That's the ultimate epicenter of Clown World.


----------



## Begemot (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> The Bible is the Word of God.
> 
> God.
> 
> Not the Word of the Catholic Church....nor the Baptist Church.


Fuck off with your ecumenical heretical bullshit, Protestant trash.




The pope is the rock upon which the church rests. You are living in sin and delusion.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Begemot said:


> Fuck off with your ecumenical heretical bullshit, Protestant trash.
> 
> View attachment 1006765
> 
> The pope is the rock upon which the church rests. You are living in sin and delusion.



So picking between the pope and the actual GOD...you pick the pope.

Gotcha.

That is why you fail.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> So picking between the pope and the actual GOD...you pick the pope.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> That is why you fail.


And you fail trying to divorce* Christ from the Church, his Bride. I'll let a Protestant describe the problems in this to you, without his realizing that he "ceases to be Protestant" (as Cardinal Newman describes the process of "becoming deep in history") somewhere along the line where he speaks of the futility of having the Bible outside of Church.

*Given the language used to describe Church and Christ, not at all an overstatement or mixing of metaphor.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Nov 12, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> BTW _Cathy Don't Go (to the Supermarket) _is a pretty nice pop arrangement (which also was produced in Spanish and Japanese) but is a product of The Family International (cf. "flirty fishing/God's whores", dedicated and prolific child-raping, etc.) Shared personell with the band Girls and Fleetwood Mac who left the music industry in favor of joining the cult.



Children of God is a whole church full of LOL Cows.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 12, 2019)

the Bible isnt the Koran, it didnt fall from heaven onto earth. Its a product of the Apostolic Churches, Latin, Greek and oriental. 

it needs that framework to be understood.

How can a Protestant can say Snake Handlers arent Christians? they both use the Bible and both claim the Spirit.


----------



## Begemot (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> So picking between the pope and the actual GOD...you pick the pope.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> That is why you fail.


The Pope is God's representative on earth so....no, heretic. Nice try, though.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 13, 2019)

Well Abrahamic montheism is probably incorrect about pretty much everything and Christianity's claims Jesus was God is frankly absurd. Since the Roman Empire doesnt exist anymore the whole thing has rely on increasingly esoteric (bullshit) interpretations and SJW's at their very worst are just the latest in a long line of slightly unpleasent people with odd beliefs.

When combined with revalation being written by a shroom addled fuckwit I'd say "no."

 Although it's nice to see the proud tradition of everyone and everything being built into some epic battle against Satan whose definatly about the make his big move.  The way all US presidents are accused of being the Antichrist is almost quient.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 13, 2019)

TalmudSperg said:


> Children of God is a whole church full of LOL Cows.


But they certainly knew about their 80s pop signifiers...no, really, if you're a "pop-timist," it's really fucking good (does any soi-disant "Contemporary Christian" music do better than "He's Coming Soon," ibid. at around 22 minutes? _Pace_ the fact that the Rapture is an absolutely nonsense reading of Thess...but that 1st Corinthians rock chorus..but what the absolute *FUCK* to the sexualized wimminz throughout, oh wait, it's the Family, yeah, what taught about children's sexuality as being a part of^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hyeah), but, as I mentioned above, personnel from Girls and Fleetwood Mac and, presumably, a lot of less notable California fags...they were a highly prominent offshoot of the Jesus Movement (so-called, that is, such hippies as figured that some neo-Montanist exegesis of Scripture could replace LSD in their lives, is a serious source of utterly deranged cows, up to and including a lot of the more deranged pentes to this day) only a lot more deranged kiddy-raping faggotry

P.S. YOKO DESU for the weeabo audience

Obiter: did charlie make a monkey out of you?

P.P.P.S. faggot OP remove the plural it irritates me


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 13, 2019)

The daily life of a christian will look like the book of revelation there are always babylons, demons and antichrists to struggle against, God will be glorified and worshiped, always churches that will have the same problems as the 7 churches mentioned in the beginning.  

To try and find literal historical examples is probably a bit too far but i'm not a zionist protestant.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 13, 2019)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> I'm personally terrified. I was raised with doomsday Christian parents and lived in constant fear that everything could go to shit in a millisecond, including missing out on the rapture (every time I'd be alone for more than an hour I'd start to get panic attacks). But once I got older I mentally blocked all those memories for the sake of my sanity, and was feeling pretty good otherwise.
> 
> But just within the past few days I've been reading too much about how everything _really is _going to shit (just look at the current top stories in Articles and Happenings section) and all that fear and terror has come back and slammed me like a freight train. I want to wave it off and just hope the world will cycle itself back to some semblance of normalcy, but it's almost impossible to now with the mega corps, extreme progressive left and dictatorships hurtling everything to a dystopian hell on earth future at a breakneck pace.
> 
> I've never been the suicidal type, but for the first time in my life I'm getting those dark, dark type of thoughts where death feels preferable compared to seeing how much worse things can get...


There really is no point being terrified of things out of your control.

The sun may have already suddenly ceased to exist it would take 8 minutes for us to notice, but we'd probably survive for months or maybe even years.

Yes, we are heading towards tyranny. Yes your phone is spying on you, yes it's possible to detect the size of your testicles by bouncing wifi signals using your own modem on you whike you eat dinner.

And sometimes the horse learns to sing hymns.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> There really is no point being terrified of things out of your control.
> 
> The sun may have already suddenly ceased to exist it would take 8 minutes for us to notice, but we'd probably survive for months or maybe even years.
> 
> ...



Their's also a slight chance a massive wave of cosmic radiation could hit the world at any given time, killing us all in an instant.
We're also scheduled mega volcano eruption any time now.

These are far more probable events than some mythic figure from a bronze age culture is going to show up. We may as well be scared Surtur is going to rally his giants after the mega volcano causes Fimbulwinter.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 13, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> You may as well be scared Surtur is going to rally his giants after the mega volcano causes Fimbulwinter


Fuck, thanks for putting that image in my head.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Fuck, thanks for putting that image in my head.



It gets worse considering that during Fimbulwinter our race will die at one anothers throats Maybe Fimbulwinter is Nuclear winter?
Frankly revalations is pretty softball since sky dad bails us out and everything works out fine in the end. Upon the last battleground while life will slowly return after. It is very much the doom of our world, even the dead will be be extinguised in the last war.






The flame will die and all will fall.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Nov 13, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> But they certainly knew about their 80s pop signifiers...no, really, if you're a "pop-timist," it's really fucking good (does any soi-disant "Contemporary Christian" music do better than "He's Coming Soon," ibid. at around 22 minutes? _Pace_ the fact that the Rapture is an absolutely nonsense reading of Thess...but that 1st Corinthians rock chorus..but what the absolute *FUCK* to the sexualized wimminz throughout, oh wait, it's the Family, yeah, what taught about children's sexuality as being a part of^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hyeah), but, as I mentioned above, personnel from Girls and Fleetwood Mac and, presumably, a lot of less notable California fags...they were a highly prominent offshoot of the Jesus Movement (so-called, that is, such hippies as figured that some neo-Montanist exegesis of Scripture could replace LSD in their lives, is a serious source of utterly deranged cows, up to and including a lot of the more deranged pentes to this day) only a lot more deranged kiddy-raping faggotry
> 
> P.S. YOKO DESU for the weeabo audience
> 
> ...



I like the Jesus Freaks, it was a unique time for American Christianity.
From that came Jesus People USA, the entire Contemporary Christian music scene, and youth  oriented programs at church

Wait, are those the good things, or the bad ones?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 13, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> P.P.P.S. faggot OP remove the plural it irritates me



I can't seem to edit it anymore, sorry.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 14, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> It gets worse considering that during Fimbulwinter our race will die at one anothers throats


Sounds like demographic winter.


----------



## Bum Driller (Nov 14, 2019)

To the OP: If you think that the God in the Bible, especially in the Old Testament, is a perfect example of Good, your definition of Good is quite refined. But then again, if Good itself chooses to use swarms of locusts, rains of fire and a flood that kills nearly all life on Earth just out of spite, who am I to judge that? It must be good.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 14, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> To the OP: If you think that the God in the Bible, especially in the Old Testament, is a perfect example of Good, your definition of Good is quite refined. But then again, if Good itself chooses to use swarms of locusts, rains of fire and a flood that kills nearly all life on Earth just out of spite, who am I to judge that? It must be good.



the flood in genesis happened because a majority of the people couldnt stop raping torturing and murdering each other. the spirit waited for 200+ years for them to stop

Israel often goes to war with their neighbors because their neighbors are boiling kids to death in human sacrifices.


----------



## Bum Driller (Nov 14, 2019)

murdered meat bag said:


> the flood in genesis happened because a majority of the people couldnt stop raping torturing and murdering each other. the spirit waited for 200+ years for them to stop
> 
> Israel often goes to war with their neighbors because their neighbors are boiling kids to death in human sacrifices.





At one point God sends an angel to kill about 30k Israelites. The reason? Once again, they had incurred his wrath by misbehaving. The point? Such reaction can't be considered "good" under any conventional definition of "good". You could argue that it's necessary, or that it's Gods divine right to do so, but in no way can you say that what the God does throughout the Old Testament(murder countless people with really op and unfair tactics) is good.

Then again, you could make a good argument that it's actually not one God at all, and that it definitely isn't the same God about whom Jesus talks, but that's another story.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 14, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> To the OP: If you think that the God in the Bible, especially in the Old Testament, is a perfect example of Good, your definition of Good is quite refined. But then again, if Good itself chooses to use swarms of locusts, rains of fire and a flood that kills nearly all life on Earth just out of spite, who am I to judge that? It must be good.





Bum Driller said:


> At one point God sends an angel to kill about 30k Israelites. The reason? Once again, they had incurred his wrath by misbehaving. The point? Such reaction can't be considered "good" under any conventional definition of "good". You could argue that it's necessary, or that it's Gods divine right to do so, but in no way can you say that what the God does throughout the Old Testament(murder countless people with really op and unfair tactics) is good.
> 
> Then again, you could make a good argument that it's actually not one God at all, and that it definitely isn't the same God about whom Jesus talks, but that's another story.


its unfair to frame the israelites unrepentent rebellion against God as merely misbehaving. its also unfair to ignore the times God spares the repentant.  in the book of Jonah, God spares the city of niveheh after they repent. its ultimately unrepentant nature of the person that justifies the wrath. God is merciful and consistent.

as for the second part of your post, the Church has addressed Marcionism a few times.  That the God of the OT and the NT express a desire for the humble and contrite sinner shows its the same God. Psalm 51 in protestant bibles is a good read.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 14, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> And you fail trying to divorce* Christ from the Church, his Bride. I'll let a Protestant describe the problems in this to you, without his realizing that he "ceases to be Protestant" (as Cardinal Newman describes the process of "becoming deep in history") somewhere along the line where he speaks of the futility of having the Bible outside of Church.
> 
> *Given the language used to describe Church and Christ, not at all an overstatement or mixing of metaphor.




Yes exactly.

Bride and Christ....and a bride shouldn't let anyone come in between her and her husband...like a pope.

In Romans, it says whosoever shall call upon the name if the Lord shall be saved.

Not the Catholic name of the Lord
Not the Protestant name of the Lord....

I think you are taking doctrine and placing it in more importance than God/Christ.



Bum Driller said:


> At one point God sends an angel to kill about 30k Israelites. The reason? Once again, they had incurred his wrath by misbehaving. The point? Such reaction can't be considered "good" under any conventional definition of "good". You could argue that it's necessary, or that it's Gods divine right to do so, but in no way can you say that what the God does throughout the Old Testament(murder countless people with really op and unfair tactics) is good.
> 
> Then again, you could make a good argument that it's actually not one God at all, and that it definitely isn't the same God about whom Jesus talks, but that's another story.




Actually. God sees devotion to Him in black and white.
For instance,
David the ancient king of Israel loved God...but he got defiant with him and numbered (took a census to build a bigger army) God sent an angel with a plague and decimated a third of the people stopping at the site where the future Temple his son would build.

But a few generations later, King Jehosh-aphat was going to be invaded by Midianites and the king went into the Temple and prayed to God to spare them from the invasion.
God, through a prophet, said He would deliver them and an angel went and killed the invading army...decimated them.

God wants His people dependent on Him against enemies. That scenario up there would be repeated when the Assyrian Sennacharib tried to invade Israel again. Hezekiah did the same thing. And the Assyrians were decimated.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 14, 2019)

Book of Revelations is 100% fanfiction, only adopted into the Bible proper because they wanted to give it a strong ending. It is an excellent work of religious literature, but that's all it is. It holds no real theological or predictive value.

The truth about Christianity is that we don't get an ending that wraps up human existence with a nice little bow, we have to keep going and pretending the world is going to end tomorrow - or at all - is just going to make you look like a loon and give atheists ammunition. If God wants to end the world, that's His business and none of ours.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm surprised @Jacob Harrison hasn't chimed in.


----------



## Somnius (Nov 14, 2019)

Who knows? I'm Christian, and I have no idea how much of Revelation is literal, metaphor, or even accurate (always seemed weird to me that the events leading to Satan's ultimate defeat would be chronicled thousands of years ahead of time and the dude wouldn't change his plans or anything).


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 14, 2019)

If any of you really thoroughly searched the scriptures, you'd find that many prophets and writers had many if the same prophecies, visions, and dreams. John of Revelation and Daniel the prophet are almost a book and its sequel. Daniel showed Cyrus the Isaiah prophecy that he Cyrus wpuld defeat the Babylonian empire.

You really have to be groomed to see the prophetic abilities of the Bible. It's one of the reasons that i prefer not to rely on Torah or Bible codes and just read the text itself.


----------



## Gaat (Nov 15, 2019)

And depending on which denomination you talk to, you either get the LaHay-type who believe that the Left Behind is almost prophetic as to what will happen, or a good sermon on how what was 'said' in the OT is fulfilled in the NT.

OP? Depends. My luck there would be a Revelation style apocalypse. How everyone's going though we'll either get a Class X Apocalypse with either a Fallout end or Doom end. Then again it's my two cents.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 16, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Actually. God sees devotion to Him in black and white.
> For instance,
> David the ancient king of Israel loved God...but he got defiant with him and numbered (took a census to build a bigger army) God sent an angel with a plague and decimated a third of the people stopping at the site where the future Temple his son would build.
> 
> ...



So he's a nutter then?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Yes exactly.
> 
> Bride and Christ....and a bride shouldn't let anyone come in between her and her husband...like a pope.
> 
> ...



We are not ourselves brides; rather, the Church, as a corporate entity, is the Bride. There is very little in Scripture that speaks of an individualistic conception of salvation. St. Paul does occasionally; very frequently he is doing so autobiographically, and we are not Paul--lest we forget, Christ appeared to him personally, and he had an outsize role set out for him historically in the propagation of the Gospel. We can sing _Amazing Grace_, or _When I Survey The Wondrous Cross_ (the latter being my favorite bit of Protestant hymnody) but had ought to realize that they are, respectively, a Davidic and a Pauline pastiche, and the religious experience that we read in the Psalms and Epistles is a highly elevated one that we may not necessarily be able to aspire to directly in every way, although it is still a great model and great, Divinely-inspired spiritual literature. What seems in Scripture to be indicative of a "personal relationship" sort of theology usually actually isn't, however. 

"Calling upon the Name of the Lord to be saved," for instance. Surely this is not literal in the most extreme sense of the word. So how literal is it? How do we call upon the Name of the Lord? By participation in the spiritual life of the corporate Church. There are numerous ways to do this. Among them, when "you eat [the] bread and drink the cup, you proclaim the death of the Lord until he comes." (1 Cor. xi,26) "Because the loaf of bread is one, we, though many, are one body, for we all partake of the one loaf" (id. x,17) (Why is the bread one? I hope nobody has to ask this. Both the species of the Eucharist _and_ the Church are called "the Body of Christ.") Eucharist or Communion is impossible without a Church, as is Baptism and in fact all Sacraments, definitionally, and, from beginning to end, the operative principle of Sacrament is implied theologically within nearly every verse of Scripture. We are not saved by a mechanistic decision to "accept Christ" but rather by doing the spiritual work of the Church as a corporate body (or in the days of the Old Covenant, the nation of Israel.) 

How do we get to such a place where we do not see this, though? Through deviant exegesis of Scripture. As I alluded to before, part of this involves taking Scriptures that apply to Paul, or David, or to the Church, or to Israel, and applying them to ourselves as individuals; another part involves taking various Scriptures out of proper context ("fundamentalist" types are very fond of doing this) and using them to "proof-text." This is eisegetical and does violence to Biblical truth. (“Judas hanged himself." "Go and do likewise." "What you do, do quickly.") The only way to interpret Scripture is (once more with feeling!) with and through the Church of history. Look at Ezra and the assembly, or Philip and the Ethiopian eunuch. "How can I understand, unless someone guides me?"

Doctrine, as you say, that is, orthodoxy and orthopraxy, are extremely important. They have been throughout salvation history. To believe in a doctrineless Church is to believe in no Church at all and to believe in no Church at all is to reject Christ through rejecting our only historical link to Christ. This is exactly what Protestantism does; Cardinal Newman with good reason says that "to become deep in history is to cease to become Protestant." It is also no real surprise that Protestantism developed in areas of the world which were steeped in heresy (Arianism, such as Odoacer's) for centuries after the fall of Rome. While Luther was no Arian, he was a German. The German (and later English, and later American) traditions of political libertarianism are well and good enough politically but extremely problematic applied to religion. 

The Germanic instinct towards individualism poisons the well of theology if one allows it to; religious and political ideology are quite distinct, but religious and political instincts can well enough color one another if we allow them to. To allow religion to color politics is one thing, and even if we admit a libertarian instinct of sorts we might allow for it with the consent of the governed, but to allow politics to color religion is quite another. We risk our salvation because of what essentially is arrogance and a sort of autistic selfcenteredness and pride of place to our own ego.



TalmudSperg said:


> I like the Jesus Freaks, it was a unique time for American Christianity.
> From that came Jesus People USA, the entire Contemporary Christian music scene, and youth  oriented programs at church
> 
> Wait, are those the good things, or the bad ones?


I don't feel like having a spergout about the worship wars. Let's pretend I had a lengthy spergout about the worship wars. TL;DR these are bad things. CCM is almost all totally banal and often balls out heretical. Youth oriented programs at church are all too often about presenting a dumbed-down theology as marketing. Church isn't supposed to be a cafeteria experience nor an exercise in marketing. Etc. According to Thom Rainer, a smart Protestant "church consultant" (who as such unfortunately does seem to see church as marketing in a lot of ways, but I guess he kind of has to because he has to run his church as a business outside of, you know, the Church), youth actually want sound doctrine, not pandering. Meanwhile the TFI album with _Cathy Don't Go (to the Supermarket)_ is a brilliant pop masterpiece (well, at least _S.O.S._, _Cathy Don't Go_ and _He's Coming Soon_) and theologically more or less on the level with most CCM, which generally _isn't_ a pop masterpiece, so if a kiddy diddling cult puts out stuff that is therefore all things considered objectively better than most CCM then CCM should just stop existing.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 16, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> We are not ourselves brides; rather, the Church, as a corporate entity, is the Bride. There is very little in Scripture that speaks of an individualistic conception of salvation. St. Paul does occasionally; very frequently he is doing so autobiographically, and we are not Paul--lest we forget, Christ appeared to him personally, and he had an outsize role set out for him historically in the propagation of the Gospel. We can sing _Amazing Grace_, or _When I Survey The Wondrous Cross_ (the latter being my favorite bit of Protestant hymnody) but had ought to realize that they are, respectively, a Davidic and a Pauline pastiche, and the religious experience that we read in the Psalms and Epistles is a highly elevated one that we may not necessarily be able to aspire to directly in every way, although it is still a great model and great, Divinely-inspired spiritual literature. What seems in Scripture to be indicative of a "personal relationship" sort of theology usually actually isn't, however.
> 
> "Calling upon the Name of the Lord to be saved," for instance. Surely this is not literal in the most extreme sense of the word. So how literal is it? How do we call upon the Name of the Lord? By participation in the spiritual life of the corporate Church. There are numerous ways to do this. Among them, when "you eat [the] bread and drink the cup, you proclaim the death of the Lord until he comes." (1 Cor. xi,26) "Because the loaf of bread is one, we, though many, are one body, for we all partake of the one loaf" (id. x,17) (Why is the bread one? I hope nobody has to ask this. Both the species of the Eucharist _and_ the Church are called "the Body of Christ.") Eucharist or Communion is impossible without a Church, as is Baptism and in fact all Sacraments, definitionally, and, from beginning to end, the operative principle of Sacrament is implied theologically within nearly every verse of Scripture. We are not saved by a mechanistic decision to "accept Christ" but rather by doing the spiritual work of the Church as a corporate body (or in the days of the Old Covenant, the nation of Israel.)
> 
> ...



We are the church. Those of us who know Christ not some social religious construct to amass power in numbers. You have a problem with individualism? We weren't created to be Christian borg belonging to a collective or dogma. We have single personalities designed to interact with each other and a higher being.
That being said, the Holy Spirit is the key to communicating to Word of God not dogma. 
You know everything, dear, but you don't know Him. He Christ can meet you where you are an explain all this to you because you don't see the big macrocosm spectral picture of existence. 
I pray one day you will.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 16, 2019)

The Islamic version is basically the prophet in his oral traditions told the followers about certain signs that means they are getting close to the day of judgement. Things like Gog and Magog will break the wall and corrupt the earth, there will be a 100 females for every male, there will be a beast would will stamp people's heads if they are a muslim or not and people will be trading these stamps, people will say allah akhbar and you ask them what it means, they say they have no idea and say its something their ancestors used to say, women will dress like men, etc...

The real serious part is when Jesus or Isa will arrive with the Savior or Mahdi to save the earth from corruption which will lead to a shitload of bloodshed with rivers of blood on the streets because the unbelievers will be offered one final chance to convert or die. Then the Day of Judgement will come after the Mahdi is assassinated or dies.

Given the current state of the Islamic world, they are years away from that but that is how it goes down from what I have read about it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes. I can't wait for the locusts with human faces to show up and for weird ass multiheaded beasts to crawl out of the sea.






Anyways, I think it's possible the NWO will one day become a real thing since we're becoming more and more globalized and some governments like to have a chokehold on their population. I think we have a few more centuries to go before the whole world becomes like China though. Right now, we're too culturally divided.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> We are the church. Those of us who know Christ not some social religious construct to amass power in numbers. You have a problem with individualism? We weren't created to be Christian borg belonging to a collective or dogma. We have single personalities designed to interact with each other and a higher being.
> That being said, the Holy Spirit is the key to communicating to Word of God not dogma.
> *You know everything, dear, but you don't know Him.* He Christ can meet you where you are an explain all this to you because you don't see the big macrocosm spectral picture of existence.
> I pray one day you will.


Bolded part strikes me as something of a cruel thing to say even though I know you are trying to say it with all Christian kindness. As am I even when I am throwing around the "heresy" word and stuff like that (and when I was callling OP a faggot lol.) But see, the thing is this: the old evangelical cliché about "Christianity, not religion" doesn't cut it; the idea of having a "personal relationship with Christ" to the exclusion of a community would be totally foreign to any of the authors of Scripture or to any of the historical authorities of the Church. Salvation history has always happened in a group of one sort or another. Church is not a "religious construct" but the Bride of Christ and the instrument of salvation in the world. _Extra ecclesiam nullum salus_, as several saints and Popes have put it; this does not mean that there is no salvation outside of the Roman Catholic Church as a quasi-political institution, but that the Church is one and "God cannot be truly worshipped save for within [the Church], [and that] they that are without her shall never be saved" (Gregory the Great.) Separation from the Church is separation from Christ. Making up our own way to salvation is inventing our own Christ and that is blasphemy. We are simply not qualified to invent our own theology so other than in submission to the Church as it is the conduit for historical continuity over the past 2,000 years to Christ himself. The idea that we can invent our own theology is entirely a modern one (by "modern" I mean the most extensive meaning of the term, here more like "since the printing press.") There are no good historical analogues (the Montanists, for instance, were basically 2nd century Pentecostals, with a continualist view of spiritual gifts & prophecy and so on; needless to say, their prophecies were no more successful than those of the Jehovahs Witnesses or similar groups or Chris's dimensional merge for that matter. This has ever been the case with people who delve too far into inventing their own spiritualities; at the worst it is heresy and New Age nonsense and at the best it is a deficient understanding of the historical Gospel message. But the thing to realize is that they are all on the same continuum!) God bless anyhow. 

I was an Evangelical for some years. I converted to Catholicism actually after reading _History of the Christian Church_, by Philip Schaff, who was a very learned Protestant churchman around the turn of the 20th century with a Reformed but ecumenical outlook. Reading his history of the apostolic and medieval church I found it increasingly difficult to accept the idea that somewhere between the 2nd and 16th centuries the church went so wrong as to require a radical discontinuity from Luther and company. From there it took some spiritual wrestling to find Holy Mother Church but it all came to make sense. (Parenthetically, I am not at all pleased with some of the directions that the Church is going these days but that has always been the way of things. There is an interesting strain of theology that holds that the Church is constantly in tension between being the Bride and the Harlot, rather as Israel was. But whatever she is, she is Holy Mother Church and Holy Mother Church is always interesting and is undeniably the only historically continuous connection with Christ, and that at the end of the day is the most important thing!)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 18, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> Bolded part strikes me as something of a cruel thing to say even though I know you are trying to say it with all Christian kindness. As am I even when I am throwing around the "heresy" word and stuff like that (and when I was callling OP a faggot lol.) But see, the thing is this: the old evangelical cliché about "Christianity, not religion" doesn't cut it; the idea of having a "personal relationship with Christ" to the exclusion of a community would be totally foreign to any of the authors of Scripture or to any of the historical authorities of the Church. Salvation history has always happened in a group of one sort or another. Church is not a "religious construct" but the Bride of Christ and the instrument of salvation in the world. _Extra ecclesiam nullum salus_, as several saints and Popes have put it; this does not mean that there is no salvation outside of the Roman Catholic Church as a quasi-political institution, but that the Church is one and "God cannot be truly worshipped save for within [the Church], [and that] they that are without her shall never be saved" (Gregory the Great.) Separation from the Church is separation from Christ. Making up our own way to salvation is inventing our own Christ and that is blasphemy. We are simply not qualified to invent our own theology so other than in submission to the Church as it is the conduit for historical continuity over the past 2,000 years to Christ himself. The idea that we can invent our own theology is entirely a modern one (by "modern" I mean the most extensive meaning of the term, here more like "since the printing press.") There are no good historical analogues (the Montanists, for instance, were basically 2nd century Pentecostals, with a continualist view of spiritual gifts & prophecy and so on; needless to say, their prophecies were no more successful than those of the Jehovahs Witnesses or similar groups or Chris's dimensional merge for that matter. This has ever been the case with people who delve too far into inventing their own spiritualities; at the worst it is heresy and New Age nonsense and at the best it is a deficient understanding of the historical Gospel message. But the thing to realize is that they are all on the same continuum!) God bless anyhow.
> 
> I was an Evangelical for some years. I converted to Catholicism actually after reading _History of the Christian Church_, by Philip Schaff, who was a very learned Protestant churchman around the turn of the 20th century with a Reformed but ecumenical outlook. Reading his history of the apostolic and medieval church I found it increasingly difficult to accept the idea that somewhere between the 2nd and 16th centuries the church went so wrong as to require a radical discontinuity from Luther and company. From there it took some spiritual wrestling to find Holy Mother Church but it all came to make sense. (Parenthetically, I am not at all pleased with some of the directions that the Church is going these days but that has always been the way of things. There is an interesting strain of theology that holds that the Church is constantly in tension between being the Bride and the Harlot, rather as Israel was. But whatever she is, she is Holy Mother Church and Holy Mother Church is always interesting and is undeniably the only historically continuous connection with Christ, and that at the end of the day is the most important thing!)



I understand the need for fundamental truths but let me ssk you this


Spooky Bones said:


> Bolded part strikes me as something of a cruel thing to say even though I know you are trying to say it with all Christian kindness. As am I even when I am throwing around the "heresy" word and stuff like that (and when I was callling OP a faggot lol.) But see, the thing is this: the old evangelical cliché about "Christianity, not religion" doesn't cut it; the idea of having a "personal relationship with Christ" to the exclusion of a community would be totally foreign to any of the authors of Scripture or to any of the historical authorities of the Church. Salvation history has always happened in a group of one sort or another. Church is not a "religious construct" but the Bride of Christ and the instrument of salvation in the world. _Extra ecclesiam nullum salus_, as several saints and Popes have put it; this does not mean that there is no salvation outside of the Roman Catholic Church as a quasi-political institution, but that the Church is one and "God cannot be truly worshipped save for within [the Church], [and that] they that are without her shall never be saved" (Gregory the Great.) Separation from the Church is separation from Christ. Making up our own way to salvation is inventing our own Christ and that is blasphemy. We are simply not qualified to invent our own theology so other than in submission to the Church as it is the conduit for historical continuity over the past 2,000 years to Christ himself. The idea that we can invent our own theology is entirely a modern one (by "modern" I mean the most extensive meaning of the term, here more like "since the printing press.") There are no good historical analogues (the Montanists, for instance, were basically 2nd century Pentecostals, with a continualist view of spiritual gifts & prophecy and so on; needless to say, their prophecies were no more successful than those of the Jehovahs Witnesses or similar groups or Chris's dimensional merge for that matter. This has ever been the case with people who delve too far into inventing their own spiritualities; at the worst it is heresy and New Age nonsense and at the best it is a deficient understanding of the historical Gospel message. But the thing to realize is that they are all on the same continuum!) God bless anyhow.
> 
> I was an Evangelical for some years. I converted to Catholicism actually after reading _History of the Christian Church_, by Philip Schaff, who was a very learned Protestant churchman around the turn of the 20th century with a Reformed but ecumenical outlook. Reading his history of the apostolic and medieval church I found it increasingly difficult to accept the idea that somewhere between the 2nd and 16th centuries the church went so wrong as to require a radical discontinuity from Luther and company. From there it took some spiritual wrestling to find Holy Mother Church but it all came to make sense. (Parenthetically, I am not at all pleased with some of the directions that the Church is going these days but that has always been the way of things. There is an interesting strain of theology that holds that the Church is constantly in tension between being the Bride and the Harlot, rather as Israel was. But whatever she is, she is Holy Mother Church and Holy Mother Church is always interesting and is undeniably the only historically continuous connection with Christ, and that at the end of the day is the most important thing!)


 
I understand the need for fundamental truth but let me ask you this...

When all this is over and we're all in heaven with Christ, will we need the church social "institution" since we'll be with Christ in person?
And if we have Christ now do we really need dogma?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 18, 2019)

Begemot said:


> Fuck off with your ecumenical heretical bullshit, Protestant trash.
> 
> View attachment 1006765
> 
> The pope is the rock upon which the church rests. You are living in sin and delusion.



The Pope is a fag


----------



## WallaceandGromit2 (Nov 29, 2019)

nagant 1895 said:


> Jesus answered, “See to it that no one deceives you. For many will come in my name, claiming "i am the Christ.
> and will deceive many. You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. These things must happen, but the end is still to come."
> 
> Yes there will be many who play the role of the false prophet and of course there will be a system that supports them and at the same time suppresses information to the extent that you hear of war only in whisper.
> The thing that bothers me still about Christianity is it goes out so miserably. "lol sorry guys the last generation has to live through the closest thing to hell I could think of. Mad? Pray about it and you'll see that this is for the best." At least at ragnarok you get one last grasp at glory. We Christians just have to shrug and pray it doesn't happen in our lifetimes.


The tribulation is to come, but Christians wouldn't need to go through it. Sixth seal has Christians coming out of the tribulation which is a echo of Matthew 24 where one will be taken and the other left after the days of tribulation. The thing about it is that you should be ready. If you are not, it's gonna sneak up like a thief and take you by surprise. 
The anti Christ and false prophet have been revealed. There's actually a lot of visions and dreams had recently. Admittely, not as many visions as dreams. Yet, still visions. Plus, I had a dream divinely given after praying and using TempleOS.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Nov 30, 2019)

I at least got to see @Emperor Julian and @Bum Driller tip their fedoras pretty hard in this thread, along with a "Catholicism vs Protestantism" debate.

So this thread isn't _completely_ trash.



HumanHive said:


> Book of Revelations is 100% fanfiction, only adopted into the Bible proper because they wanted to give it a strong ending. It is an excellent work of religious literature, but that's all it is. It holds no real theological or predictive value.
> 
> The truth about Christianity is that we don't get an ending that wraps up human existence with a nice little bow, we have to keep going and pretending the world is going to end tomorrow - or at all - is just going to make you look like a loon and give atheists ammunition. If God wants to end the world, that's His business and none of ours.


Book of Revelation just builds up on Day of YHWH prophecies held within the Tanakh. And displays themes of much theological signifivance


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 30, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> I at least got to see @Emperor Julian and @Bum Driller tip their fedoras pretty hard in this thread, along with a "Catholicism vs Protestantism" debate.
> 
> So this thread isn't _completely_ trash.
> 
> Book of Revelation just builds up on Day of YHWH prophecies held within the Tanakh. And displays themes of much theological signifivance


And you could say Dante's Inferno builds up on themes of sin and the need for repentance, but that doesn't make it legitimate. Revelations has no predictive power. Its events were interpreted to be nigh, but that's clearly false now.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Nov 30, 2019)

HumanHive said:


> And you could say Dante's Inferno builds up on themes of sin and the need for repentance, but that doesn't make it legitimate. Revelations has no predictive power. *Its events were interpreted to be nigh, but that's clearly false now.*


Well that's extremely debatable (both in and of itself and how that's relevant in today's world), but I won't push the issue for now.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 30, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Well that's extremely debatable (both in and of itself and how that's relevant in today's world), but I won't push the issue for now.


It was supposed to have predicted events within the lifetime of its readers when it was accepted into the Bible. That's what I meant.


----------



## WallaceandGromit2 (Nov 30, 2019)

HumanHive said:


> It was supposed to have predicted events within the lifetime of its readers when it was accepted into the Bible. That's what I meant.


It depends on "this generation" plus, Jesus tells on how some are still fallen asleep to this day. And The Lord is longsuffering not wanting any to perish. He desires them to repent. And The Church is still here even though a falling away has taken place.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 30, 2019)

The "Revelations is talking about Rome" crap is just modernist dogmatic garbage, and runs directly contrary with what Christ said.
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+8&version=KJV

It runs directly contrary to common sense too.  If that was the original interpretation, then why did we go through over 1000 years of history with Christian nations modelling themselves after Rome?  Furthermore, if the anti-christ is indicated to attempt to LARP as the messiah, and Christians are waiting for the return of Christ who said he'll return exactly as he left, then what religion is waiting on this "other" messiah? 






						The Messiah
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
				



Archive:  
	

			Attention Required!


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 30, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> I at least got to see @Emperor Julian and @Bum Driller tip their fedoras pretty hard in this thread, along with a "Catholicism vs Protestantism" debate.



I tipped my laurel you Galilean fuck. Atheism is the Cynicism for retards.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Nov 30, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Furthermore, if the anti-christ is indicated to attempt to LARP as the messiah, and Christians are waiting for the return of Christ who said he'll return exactly as he left, then what religion is waiting on this "other" messiah?


You forgot the Mahdi of Islam and/or Muslim Jesus.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 3, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> So picking between the pope and the actual GOD...you pick the pope.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> That is why you fail.


The Pope is the embassy of God on earth, heretic. Saint Peter betrayed the saviour and was redeemed, you can be as well.


----------

